# Help!!!!! Discharge....



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Just got my syrian daisy out for a hold and noticed she was a little gunky from her genitals i had a look and what i can only describe as a lump of discharge came out i cleaned her and looked again and another lump came out, its very smelly and opaque white, she seems to have a little bloody discharge also, im so worried what could this be?? i thought she may have been preggers when i got her, are these signs of parturition???

Someone please help, im so worried!!!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ive never had that....BUT it might just be because she is in season.....defo book vets just incase! hope she and you are okay!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I could help but I'm not to good with hamsters but in human years tons of people have discharge but as I was reading male hamsters have had it too! So it's a real mystery to me! Maybe call your local animal shelter. Well If I had that I would keep wiping her genitals and see if it is better tomorrow!
Good Luck


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

how long have you had her by the way?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is in season no need for a vet visit it stinks too lol


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

she is acting herself completly, running on her wheel, climbing her bars. but she just seems gunky, im worried about her, there was allot of discharge, could she have an infection?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> how long have you had her by the way?


about two weeks, so i think she would have had her babies by now  im worried


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

with blood in it though? and if she has had it more than a week..then she would experience it every like 4 days....and if you thought she might have been pregant and i have 3 girls...and its never happened to me.... 
is she being herself? making nest?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i bet she wont have any tomorrow but will again in 3 days time. every 4 days they come in season


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> she is in season no need for a vet visit it stinks too lol


really? i didnt even think they went into season, but if thats what it is thats a relief! thank you x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

if it were me i would at least call the vets...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they carry babys 16 days dont they?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> with blood in it though? and if she has had it more than a week..then she would experience it every like 4 days....and if you thought she might have been pregant and i have 3 girls...and its never happened to me....
> is she being herself? making nest?


yeah completly herself, no making a nest, she always makes her bed in the same place, in one of her tubes, she is on her wheel as we speak


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

it probs is just that she is in season...but the vet person wont mind you just asking on the phone


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> it probs is just that she is in season...but the vet person wont mind you just asking on the phone


should i ring now? or tomorrow, i definatly want to ring just to be on the safe side, i always worry about my animals


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i would do it tomorrow morning, like dk said....it probs is that she is in season...and if she is acting herself...then it should be fine


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

id ring tomorrow as its not serious is it? shes eating and drinking isnt she and acting normal


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

At leat now I know what it is!! Fewff!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> id ring tomorrow as its not serious is it? shes eating and drinking isnt she and acting normal


yes acting normal, eating, drinking, running on her wheel, i just gave her another wipe, little less came out this time, its almost solid? i dunno ow to describe it, but she is munching on some apple as we speak, so i think she is ok??


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> yes acting normal, eating, drinking, running on her wheel, i just gave her another wipe, little less came out this time, its almost solid? i dunno ow to describe it, but she is munching on some apple as we speak, so i think she is ok??


the best way to describe it - like a runny snot?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah she would be squeeking if she was in pain  you are a good hammy mummy for being so concerned!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you could also get her out and run your finger down her back if in season she will "freeze" arche her back lift her tail


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> the best way to describe it - like a runny snot?


its not very runny to be honest, very thick  is that bad?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah thats what i mean like a snot thats thick-ish no its perfectly normal.*


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> yeah she would be squeeking if she was in pain  you are a good hammy mummy for being so concerned!


 thank you


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

its amazing they come in season every 4 days untill pregnant. they have the fastest pregnancy of 16 days and the babys leave mum at 4 weeks old.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> yeah thats what i mean like a snot thats thick-ish no its perfectly normal.*


 thanks so much for your advice xx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone, for your advice and quick replies, very much appreciated!!! i will let you know what the vet says when i ring xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks will watch the post to see what vet says. what colour is she.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Thanks will watch the post to see what vet says. what colour is she.


Albino  beautiful, here is a pic of her.......


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oh wow she is stunning!! Lucky you i have 2 hamsters both BEW Dangermouse and Snowy


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

AWWWW i LOVE the pet forums in the background LOL....she looks really tame! good job!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> oh wow she is stunning!! Lucky you i have 2 hamsters both BEW Dangermouse and Snowy


Awww lovely, do you have photos in your albums?



foxxy cleopatra said:


> AWWWW i LOVE the pet forums in the background LOL....she looks really tame! good job!


 its her favourite too, she is very tame lovely little lady! i have just uploaded some pictures into my albums if you fancy a gander 

xx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I rang the vets this morning and they suggested i take daisy in as soon as i can, so i took her this afternoon, she bit the vet :O anyway, like i thought, she has a urine infection, which im guessing she got from sitting, sleeping an weeing in her tube, which we have now had to take away  she is now on abtibiotics, so fingers crossed for her that she makes a full recovery  x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oh thank god you phoned the vets!!!
waffles has had the same thing...and she is now fine!! 

well done for phoning the vets


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> oh thank god you phoned the vets!!!
> waffles has had the same thing...and she is now fine!!
> 
> well done for phoning the vets


im so glad to hear waffles recovered  yes im glad i rang, she would have just got worse!! i just gave her, her antibiotics, she was as good as gold and licked it from the syringe, ever so nice, dont think she liked the vet lol x x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwww is it baytril you are giving? i put mine in the water cant believe she bit the vet! bless her...hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> awwww is it baytril you are giving? i put mine in the water cant believe she bit the vet! bless her...hope she gets better soon!


nope she is on something called septrin, it goes straight into the mouth, not in the water it smells so nice, like bannana  i know i couldnt believe it!!!! she has never done that before!! thanks xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ooooo wow!!! that sounds really good! bananas a good idea too!!! hmmm yum yum!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ooooo wow!!! that sounds really good! bananas a good idea too!!! hmmm yum yum!


i'm sure it says its a pediatric medicine :S yeah it helps when im trying to give her it, because she likes the taste of it lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im suprised as i always thought this was a sign they are in season but can understand why the vets put her on anti biotics better safe then sorry.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> im suprised as i always thought this was a sign they are in season but can understand why the vets put her on anti biotics better safe then sorry.


It probably is, but maybe not in daisy's case this time, thanks for your advice yesterday


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I LOVE septrin. The smell reminds me of when i was sick as a kiddie. Banana medicine always helped me feel better.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

anytime, im happy to help im planning on breeding snowy soon. just got to find her a stuitable husband lol Dangermouse is her brother


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i WISH i could breed my gorgeous waffles <3 she was my first EVER hamster...she is fantastic...but i dont know enough about breeding and would hate to endanger her  and she is...sniffle...too old *cries* 
i love waffles...its so sad she will never be a mummy


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I LOVE septrin. The smell reminds me of when i was sick as a kiddie. Banana medicine always helped me feel better.


hehe yeah i know exactly what you mean  hammie loves it too, so its allll good


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> anytime, im happy to help im planning on breeding snowy soon. just got to find her a stuitable husband lol Dangermouse is her brother


Awww how lovely  ickle babies!! 



foxxy cleopatra said:


> i WISH i could breed my gorgeous waffles <3 she was my first EVER hamster...she is fantastic...but i dont know enough about breeding and would hate to endanger her  and she is...sniffle...too old *cries*
> i love waffles...its so sad she will never be a mummy


i had a oops litter once, russians, they where adorable, mum was so close to me, she let me be near the babies very early on so when they where weaned off her, they were so tame, i would lift the lid of teir tank and they would all scurry round all excited, then i put my hand in and they would all climb on lol, soooo cute!!!!  aww how old is waffles?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

like a year and 2 months since i have had her..but she was about 3 months when i got her  and you cant breed white bellied hammys with other white bellys...and all my hamsters have white bellys lol. im going to be sad though


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> like a year and 2 months since i have had her..but she was about 3 months when i got her  and you cant breed white bellied hammys with other white bellys...and all my hamsters have white bellys lol. im going to be sad though


awww dont be sad  you have some lovely hammies  xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

but i will never have one like waffles againnnn *cries* if she had babies at least i would like have a bit of her lefttttttttt *cries* oooohhh she is so lovely


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> like a year and 2 months since i have had her..but she was about 3 months when i got her  and you cant breed white bellied hammys with other white bellys...and all my hamsters have white bellys lol. im going to be sad though


why cant you not???? most hamsters have white bellies dont they?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

if they mate they end up with no eyes...ive read it in quite a few books...


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

the babies..not the parents...lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well i must have been lucky i used to breed for my local petshop and used hamsters with white bellies..... do you mean Black Eyed White hamsters?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i really dont know..this is why i havnt bred any myself..i dont know anything really...im not sure...i have defo read it somewhere....maybe in the [email protected] guide...hmmm i'll have a looksy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well when you think about it golden hamsters have white bellies and they bred didnt they. I think sometimes [email protected] do it to scare you


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

White bellied:
Never mate 2 white-bellied hamsters together as there is a large chance they carry the &#8216;white-bellied&#8217; gene, also known as the eyeless white gene. This combination produces eyeless whites, which will either have very poorly formed eyes or no eyes at all. All hamsters carrying this gene have white belly fur, but not ALL hamsters with white belly fur actually carry the gene. This means it is hard to separate carriers of the gene from non-carriers. All banded and spotted hamsters have white belly fur, so unless you are 100% certain they do not carry the eyeless gene, you should mate them to a plain coloured hamster with normal coloured belly fur. ALL roan hamsters are carriers of the gene, so never mate a roan to a roan under any circumstances. Carriers of the gene can be identified by their eyes, which shine with a bright-red glint when a strong light is shone into them. If you have any doubt as to whether your pair carry the gene or not, play it safe and don&#8217;t mate them.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

You shouldn&#8217;t mate 2 satin Syrian hamsters together. The result is supersatinisation, which means the babies will have very sparse fur, and if you breed supersatins, the result is almost hairless hamsters. There is evidence it can cause skin problems but I&#8217;m not sure its been verified. If you have a satin hamster and wish to get satin babies, find a non-satin hamster, and you should get a mixture of non satin and satin babies, although sometimes you can get all satin babies or all non satin.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Its seems to me just like a scare tactic not saying its not true but if it was that dangerous why dont we see many hamsters with eye problems. Im not saying its not true just think its abit over the top. I have just taken an albino boy on today he will be a pet, he has one smaller eye then the other and a bad temper hence his name Grumpy. hes really small for a sryian too.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I've bred white bellies to white bellies before with no problems 

The one that i know you shouldn't do is breed 2 black eyed whites together because they can carry defective genes which can cause deformaties and serious ailments


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I've bred white bellies to white bellies before with no problems
> 
> The one that i know you shouldn't do is breed 2 black eyed whites together because they can carry defective genes which can cause deformaties and serious ailments


Thats what i thought i have 2 BEW sryians but would never breed them as they are brother and sister ive tried breeding the male to a diff girl and he seems in fertile. I know snowy is able to have pups im searching for a male for her, do you think i could mate an albino to her? (Not Grumpy obviously)


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, you could pair her up with an albino 

My main breeding pair was a male long haired albino and a female short haired cinnamon 

They produced some gorgeous litters  I even had 2 long haired black males form them once


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the hunt will begin for a beautiful boy  then hopefully i'll have babies soon. the petshop has asked me to suply them as the ones they had in the past never bit. (amazing what handling does eh) lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Tell me about it 

All of my gerbils are hand tame, most of them will also sit on your hand and stay there, instead of trying to sky dive off :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i love gerbills never owned any yet. but theres time lol - Snowy came from a breeder shes massive long haired pure white with dark eyes. now i just have to find a male for her. I dont want to use petshop as id rather know the lines.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

That's a good idea. Any unwanted genetic traits could pop up if you breed pet shop hammies.

Here's a link for hamster breeders around the UK -

Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks - Snowys mam was a dark eyed white and her father was golden. so im hopeing i'll get pretty babies.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ooo this is really interesting! i wish i had bred waffles  but i would have kept all of the babies...its too late now unfortunatly


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ooo this is really interesting! i wish i had bred waffles  but i would have kept all of the babies...its too late now unfortunatly


I was the same with my first ever litter of syrians. i kept all 11 of them


----------

